# New releases of free patterns



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

I have this bookmarked, rather than wade thru patterns that I've probably already seen I like to just look at what has just been released. This website has thousands of free patterns but here is the page that I have book marked for newly released:
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/new_patterns.php
I look at it about once a week and have found some great new patterns!


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

My problem with this site is that they only list the names of their patterns. I just can't be bothered with having to look at a bunch of patterns which turn out to be of no interest to me. Guess that's one reason I'm such a big Ravelry fan. Almost all of their patterns have pictures and
I can even filter so they don't show patterns that are without pictures.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for that address. It makes it a lot easier to see what has been added! The candy corn bowl is cute for this time of year. And the infinity cowl would make a nice and easy Christmas gift, especially if made out of self striping yarn!


----------



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

True, (that they only list the patterns and you have to click on them to view them) but, unlike Ravelry - which I love too, these are ALL free.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## sardano (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks sooooo much! You solved my next fast project for an auction.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

pardoquilts said:


> My problem with this site is that they only list the names of their patterns. I just can't be bothered with having to look at a bunch of patterns which turn out to be of no interest to me. Guess that's one reason I'm such a big Ravelry fan. Almost all of their patterns have pictures and
> I can even filter so they don't show patterns that are without pictures.


That's why I stopped going there!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

pardoquilts said:


> My problem with this site is that they only list the names of their patterns. I just can't be bothered with having to look at a bunch of patterns which turn out to be of no interest to me. Guess that's one reason I'm such a big Ravelry fan. Almost all of their patterns have pictures and
> I can even filter so they don't show patterns that are without pictures.


I totally agree with you. And sometimes there is NO pattern, or link is not working. I like to see pictures with the patterns; guess we are two of a kind (or more than two).


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks so much. If I didn't know better, I'd think you were thinking of me! Looking for chunky weight mitten with flaps pattern! Many thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Have to say I agree with the problem of no pictures on this site. Takes forever to look thorugh every one (often the names don't really indicate what the pattern will be.) Still- worked this time! Maybe I'll bookmark it and do as you do- then I'll only look at a few a week. Wish they'd make it more user friendly. I too have clicked on things with no pattern or a dead link- frustrating!



cainchar said:


> Thanks so much. If I didn't know better, I'd think you were thinking of me! Looking for chunky weight mitten with flaps pattern! Many thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for posting this link: lots of choice. Although I'm in the eye candy gang too, I feel it's a good thing that we're not all the same. What a boring party that would be!

Vive la difference!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> Thank you for posting this link: lots of choice. Although I'm in the eye candy gang too, I feel it's a good thing that we're not all the same. What a boring party that would be!
> 
> Vive la difference!


yessss,choices are very good. if you can't find it in one another might just do.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

pardoquilts said:


> My problem with this site is that they only list the names of their patterns. I just can't be bothered with having to look at a bunch of patterns which turn out to be of no interest to me. Guess that's one reason I'm such a big Ravelry fan. Almost all of their patterns have pictures and
> I can even filter so they don't show patterns that are without pictures.


Ditto. If I can't see what it looks like I pass it by! Takes too much time to keep going back and forth between patterns and the list of patterns.


----------

